# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Micro-Box Team Products تحديثات :  20 May 2011 Micro-Box AIO V2.0.0.4 SPECIAL AMERICA ALCATEL UPDATE !! ALL SUPPORTED !!

## mohamed73

*19 May 2011 Micro-Box AIO V2.0.0.4 AMERICA SPECIAL*  *ALCATEL IMEI CODE CALCULTOR UPDATE!* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Added AMERICA Alcatel models + More PROVIDER IDs:   *OT-103A, OT-104A, OT-105A, OT-203A, OT-208A,
OT-209A, OT-222A, OT-223A, OT-255A, OT-301A, 
OT-303A, OT-305A, OT-355A, OT-360A, OT-363A,
OT-383A, OT-508A, OT-565A, OT-600A, OT-606A, 
OT-660A, OT-706A, OT-708A, OT-710A, OT-799A,
OT-800A, OT-802A, OT-803A, OT-806A, OT-807A, OT-808A, 
OT-813A, OT-880A, OT-I650A, OT-S521A, OT-S626A, OT-V570A* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   <== Active it now  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
BR
Julvir 
Answer here : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Thx for DJ for beta test !!

----------

